# anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ?



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

anyone try recode 01M on mk4 for better shifting?
somebody sugest to recode from oem soft to 0012


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

yes, i have done this and it works.. you can try 00012 or 00011

00012 leaves the DSP on and puts the tranny in sport mode ( the DSP has some kind of settings that are native to the USA and Canada only)
00011 disables the DSP entirely , which makes it pretty nice.. its a little more agressive than 00012 and seems to be a lot more responsive at highway speeds especially
i only did this recently, and im having other problems ( clogged cat ), so i cant give a real review yet.. but i definitely felt a difference for the better so far
you CAN do this with the shareware version of VAG-COM


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*

please tell step by step how to recode 
I have vag-com
what DSP is ?


----------



## dubchedford (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

ttt


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubchedford)*

The manual will help you...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

what DSP is ?


----------



## dubchedford (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

i believe it is dynamic shift pattern. From what i understand it is the TCU's ability to change how the tranny shifts based on how the driver drives the car. But i could be wrong.


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

DSP actually stands for digital signal processor.. im assuming that the TCU has a DSP in it that controls the driver adaptive features..
the process is simple, ill put up a walkthrough once im in front of my laptop with vag com again..


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

My coding is 0000 (or 00000?)....
Tell me more....


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_My coding is 0000 (or 00000?)....
Tell me more....

i dont know what 0000 means unfortunately, i was only able to find info on 00011 and 00012


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_My coding is 0000 (or 00000?)....
Tell me more....


00000 (5 numbers) it's factory code
when You use vag-com and enter into auto tranny You will see 00000 code.My VR6 auto 4spd have this code.I did not try yet to recode my tranny.I will try this weekend.I hope I will not destroy anything.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_DSP actually stands for digital signal processor.. im assuming that the TCU has a DSP in it that controls the driver adaptive features..


so 00011 should be better than 00012 for daily driving


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

But what exactly does each code do? Sebastian?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_But what exactly does each code do?



_Quote »_00012 leaves the DSP on and puts the tranny in sport mode ( the DSP has some kind of settings that are native to the USA and Canada only)
00011 disables the DSP entirely , which makes it pretty nice.. its a little more agressive than 00012 and seems to be a lot more responsive at highway speeds especially


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_

so 00011 should be better than 00012 for daily driving

ive found 00012 is more responsive around town, and 00011 is way nice on the highway


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_
ive found 00012 is more responsive around town, and 00011 is way nice on the highway


Agree
Today I try recode transmission.I think that 00011 it's economy mode and 00012 it's sport mode.When in 00011 and You want downshift You must press gas pedal very deep,almost to the floor.Tranny is lazy and like stay in top gear all the time.When on 00012 transmission like to downshifting even light fast tougch to the pedal.Shift points are a bid higher and car feels faster.I like it.Right now I keep on 00012 mode.
Still would like to find more information about recoding.
Workshop code,what this is?It's located under soft code.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Workshop code is the dealer code who last programmed that control module. You can set it in your VAG-COM options.


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

00011 is definitely the better choice for highway speeds.. it downshifts like instantly at highway speeds...
i find myself using 00012 more often though


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_00011 is definitely the better choice for highway speeds.. it downshifts like instantly at highway speeds...


not on my car
when on 00011 car wont downshift until pushed to the floor
when on 0012 I need just a little push to downshift
looks like it's a little different than on Your car


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

to be honest, 00011 is known by all that have recoded to be the more agressive of the two when on the highway, the audi guys that have done it refer to it as " more of a european touring machine "... in my car, at highway speeds, it downshifts almost instantly at like 1/3 throttle at 70mph.. which is what its supposed to do, as the DSP isnt on at all to regulate shift smoothness..
more likely something a little different on your car.. or we arent evaluating it the same way?

that being said, i still do prefer 00012.. but you bet your butt, if im takin a long road trip im putting on 00011


_Modified by kepone at 8:49 AM 7-3-2005_


----------



## jetta1.8T (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (kepone)*

Are u guys talking about this?
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html








But it's only for audi A8, not sure if it applies to 01M auto trans.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (jetta1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8T* »_Are u guys talking about this?



yes
You can recode tranny on mk4


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (jetta1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1.8T* »_Are u guys talking about this?
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html








But it's only for audi A8, not sure if it applies to 01M auto trans.


yes, thats exactly what i am talking about, the directions for us are the ones for " 97 without tiptronic" from that link.. it tells a little more about the codes on that link as well


----------



## ericthebikeman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (kepone)*

I added coding information to the 01M label file if anyone is interested.
http://home.mindspring.com/~ops21/01M-927-733.lbl


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (ericthebikeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericthebikeman* »_I added coding information to the 01M label file if anyone is interested.
http://home.mindspring.com/~ops21/01M-927-733.lbl

01M is 4-speed. 09J is 5-speed.
Also the 01M installed in MKIV cars is 01M 300 032 xxx


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

What the heck am I smoking?
01M 300 032 is the partnumber for the transmission.
01M 927 733 xxx is correct for the TCM


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericthebikeman* »_I added coding information to the 01M label file if anyone is interested.

...and I fixed some small glitches in the new stuff you added, nothing to worry about, just some stuff that would not be shown otherwise.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...3.lbl

_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_01M is 4-speed. 09J is 5-speed.

Yep, I will correct that later on.









_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Also the 01M installed in MKIV cars is 01M 300 032 xxx


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_What the heck am I smoking?
01M 300 032 is the partnumber for the transmission.
01M 927 733 xxx is correct for the TCM


----------



## ericthebikeman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Great, thanks


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastian:
Is it possible to enable DSP AND force either sport or economy mode? Or must DSP be disabled to force a certain mode?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

To be honest, no clue. I've never played with an 01M.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I was able to recode it as such, does that mean that it should be working? Also is there any way to manipulate the DSP? What does it do in order to determine when to shift?


----------



## ericthebikeman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

The audipages link above said you can try doing 00002 or 00001 but there wasn't a whole lot of difference between them until you change the 4th digit to 1.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (Fantomasz)*

so what different beetwen 
00002 and 00012 
00001 and 00011


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_so what different beetwen 
00002 and 00012 
00001 and 00011

00002 = sport mode with DSP
00012 = sport mode without dsp
00001 = economy mode with DSP
00011 = economy mode without DSP


----------



## richanton (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*

Can this be done on a 98 Jetta III?


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

i believe anything with an o1m transmission is applicable


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_
00002 = sport mode with DSP
00012 = sport mode without dsp
00001 = economy mode with DSP
00011 = economy mode without DSP

can You explain how car run with DSP on and off
what different?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

DSP = dynamic shift point.
My conclusion is that DSP negates any mode that you might force, so do not enable DSP when forcing a mode (of course you can do so and it will not damage anything*, but chances are that it will behave the same as stock coding)
* [don't sue me]In all honestly we know that changing the transmission coding cannot do any damage, but this information is provided to you "as-is, where-is" without any expressed or implied warranty. Use this information at your own risk[/don't sue me]


_Modified by joako at 11:05 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (ericthebikeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericthebikeman* »_I added coding information to the 01M label file if anyone is interested.
http://home.mindspring.com/~ops21/01M-927-733.lbl

today I recode to 00022
after short test drive I don't see any difference between 00012 and now 00022.I hope I don't destroy my tranny.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Fantomasz, give some more details please.
What 's the part number and what does the component field of that module say?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

what part number?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_what part number?

From the tranny control module...


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

VAG-Com will display this as the "VAG Number", something like 01M 595 323 A


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_
today I recode to 00022
after short test drive I don't see any difference between 00012 and now 00022.I hope I don't destroy my tranny.


after few days I see some difference.before my tranny jerking when changing from 2nd to 3th gear when easy driving.now jerking is gone.at least for now.very interesting.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

car still running good
no more jerking when changing gears


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

report
still running on 00022
no jerking,no shifting problems


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

this is awesome, im gonna get my buddies vag and hook it up to the boosted jetta!! thanks for some good shtuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_this is awesome, im gonna get my buddies vag and hook it up to the boosted jetta!! thanks for some good shtuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure that you have a Jetta MK4?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

nope, same tranny though, the codes might not work, but the kickdown switch thing definately does.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericthebikeman* »_I added coding information to the 01M label file if anyone is interested.
http://home.mindspring.com/~ops21/01M-927-733.lbl

xxx?x - Set Transmission Control Unit DSP on or off
0 - DSP on
1 - DSP off
are You sure about that?
I recode tranny to 000*2*2 and car runing good.no jerking and shifting problems.
last digit is for sport mode but what mean number 2 in 4th?
This is what I think
00012 DSP on in sport mode
00011 DSP on in economy mode
00021 DSP off in economy mode
00022 DSP off in sport mode


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: anyone try recode 01M auto tranny on mk4 ? (Fantomasz)*

This thread is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to get my hands on a friends VAG-COM and try it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

fantomasz, how did you come up with that 00022 code? PM me lets talk







ive been running 011 and 012 for months now, id like more improvement still.. how is the difference between 012 and 022?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*

first I want to say that I had same problem
this was my main reason why I try changing code
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2268130
00012 or 00011 did not help.I try 00022 and problem is gone.I just simply try and car running better.


_Modified by Fantomasz at 6:14 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Is there any documentation as to what 00022 does? If it accepts the coding, it must be valid, no?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

I try and car accept it


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

i tried it yesterday as well, car accepted it.. but i also reset my ecu at the same time.. so ill let you guys know how i like it once the engine is in readiness mode


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*

did You use vag-com to reset ECU?
How?


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

very easy, well i didnt "reset the ecu" i just cleared my codes.. it is possible to do that with the free version ov VAG COM, if you dont know how to do that, let me know...


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_ i just cleared my codes.....


ok,I know how


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I could have sworn I had mine in sport mode, but it was really in economy mode!


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_I could have sworn I had mine in sport mode, but it was really in economy mode!

so what code U had ?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Red Rider II)*

Yesterday I recode back to factory 00000 code and I had problems again.I keep 00022 becasue this fix problems on my car.
Anyone try different coding?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

again I try 00000,00011,00012 and problems come back
now I will try 00021


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

I recoded my 01 Jetta 1.8T to 00011 and love it. It shifts much better -- I hated the DSC since it seemed to change to often. I prefer to know what the transmission is going to do....


----------



## SurfinDevon (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone if my autobox (Eurovan T4 VR6 Auto Caravelle), which I am told by one of our members has a 01P trans, might respond to a code change? 
My symptoms are:
clunky change 2 to 3 when accelerating lightly,
occasional clunk when pulling away from an overrun.
Seemingly random limp mode but provoked by decelleration.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (SurfinDevon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SurfinDevon* »_Does anyone if my autobox (Eurovan T4 VR6 Auto Caravelle), which I am told by one of our members has a 01P trans, might respond to a code change? 

Since 01P's are not codable, doubt that you'll see a change that way.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I still running on 00021 and no shifting problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4-1.6AT-tw (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

It works fine also in my 01M Automatic transmission with 00021, no more jerking and shifting problems, make extrme improve. Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk4-1.6AT-tw)*

Today I recode to 00020 
see what happen


----------



## mk4-1.6AT-tw (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

with 00021 I got higher shift point but also waste more gasoline
Finally I decided to recode my tarry with 00001 which is old man mode for daily drive purpose








I guess 00020 would become to factory mode...


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk4-1.6AT-tw)*

I don't see any difference betwen 20,21 and 22


----------



## 1.8T_jay (Nov 23, 2005)

You should, at least notice higher **** points.
Get on an open road and step on it. You'll see.


----------



## DriversWanted (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T_jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_jay* »_You should, at least notice higher **** points.
Get on an open road and step on it. You'll see.

so which one will have the higher shift point?


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (DriversWanted)*

Would the 00022 code work on a European car?


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (DriversWanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriversWanted* »_
so which one will have the higher shift point?

So which one 20,21,22? what worked best?
I am also having gear problems like "Fantomasz" and my car is actually at the mechanics presently. I want to tell them to change my code. what worked best for U and eliminated the problems all together??
And did u guys figure out what the 2 stands for? if 0 is dsp on and 1 is off then...?
Please respond guys
I hope that Fantomasz will pop in and input.
Thanks a million guys



_Modified by gulash50 at 4:04 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (gulash50)*

Just some update regarding these codes:
My car is at the dealership and upon requesting a special request to code my tranny to 00021 I got to have a chat with the guy and he said:
00000 factory
00010 econ
00020 sport
00030 something about gearbox that has an auto neutral switch, it neutralizes the switch?????
00040 For Tip trannys... Power mode or something
so I guess the 5th digit is for the DSP on\off









but he agreed to code mine 00021 since its just a code and can always be reversed.
I hope that the recoding will solve my weired lockups and shifts.
and:

_Quote, originally posted by *gulash50* »_So which one 20,21,22? what worked best?









Any input regarding the difference between 21 and 22?
and did both equally solved your tranny problems you listed here
Thanks you lot


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question.*

After recoding, 
If I do the manual procedure to change between econ\sport (when you turn the ignition hold gas pedal for 20 sec\pump twice and start the car).
will that actually erase the 00022\22 code? and recode 00001\2?
or will it just change the sports/econ (0002x) mode?
Any help and info will be appreciated guys
Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (gulash50)*

A current VAG-COM version would give you the following coding table:

_Quote »_000?x: DSP Mode (Dynamic Shift Points)
0 = DSP active
1 = DSP inactive

000x?: Transmission Mode
0 = Factory Mode (Adaptive Transmission Mode)
1 = Force Economy Mode (lower Shift Points)
2 = Force Sport Mode (higher Shift Points)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...3.lbl


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (gulash50)*

Why 2 threads?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2063606


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (gulash50)*

After recoding, 
If I do the manual procedure to change between econ\sport (when you turn the ignition hold gas pedal for 20 sec\pump twice and start the car).
will that actually erase the 00022\22 code? and recode 00001\2?
or will it just change the sports/econ (0002x) mode?
Any help and info will be appreciated guys
Thanks


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (gulash50)*

00011 (eco) and 00012(sport) did NOT help to resolve problems in my car.I try different coding and I find out that 00021 or 00022 work best in my car.I don't know what they mean but they work on my car.I sold car and I know that second owner don't have any problems with tranny.


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (Fantomasz)*

Thanks for the reply
Do u remember what was the code when you sold the car?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (gulash50)*

00022


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (Fantomasz)*

Thanks for the replies Fantomasz



_Modified by gulash50 at 3:57 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## ARMYVDUBVR6 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (gulash50)*

has anyone had problems with this code before P0768


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Recoding transmission to 00021\22 code, 1 small question. (ARMYVDUBVR6)*

update

I sold my jetta almost a year ago and second owner don't have problems with tranny.No jerking,no shifting problems etc


----------



## bange.fur.sie (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Hi, what would you recommend coding for an 01m trans be for daily driving from 500m above down to sea level and back again, average speed 80 kilometers Per hour on a 30 min drive to work.


_Modified by bange.fur.sie at 5:17 AM 8-29-2007_


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bange.fur.sie)*

Hi. I have a 2001, non-tiptronic 01M 4-speed and I'm confused. I want high shift points. I thought the definitions were:
00002 = sport mode with DSP
00012 = sport mode without DSP
00001 = economy mode with DSP
00011 = economy mode without DSP
so what's all this about 00022 being a great code? what does it mean? maybe it's equivalent to 00012, since (4th field) 1 and 2 are not 0?


----------



## Som1Dies2Nite (Jun 4, 2005)

What does DSP exactly do?


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Som1Dies2Nite)*

my auto has been 'ballon-ish' since I bought it... hasn't really gotten worse, but has driven me crazy because it's so soft. Just came across this thread this afternoon, and changed my coding to the 00022, and WOW, what a difference! It shifts and feels like an automatic should







Thanks for the tip!


----------



## V2 (Jan 30, 2005)

The move to recoding my 1999 B5 Passat 2.8 30 valve transmission.

Over the years the car drove progressively sluggish especially in traffic, as if engine and transmission were not synchronized. One day while driving home from work in August just before family vacation my alternator light came on.
Close to home and in heavy traffic the brake light, abs, loss of communication between engine and transmission and finally check engine light illuminated and then no power. It is very interesting to see how the various systems loose power. A replacement of the alternator was next.
Returning home from vacation on I 95 North in Virginia traffic jam, air temp @103 deg. and road temp @106 deg. the transmission gave a jerky shift between 1st and 2nd. Once we were moving it didn’t occur as badly.
One thing to note is the engine speed while braking at slow speed fell below 500 rpm and recovering gave this disconnected feeling. 
Back at home I added a can of Dextron fuel additive for the first time and the engine felt much better but something was still missing.
I decided to clean the throttle body about two weeks ago and to my surprise the slow speed stalling was gone, idle rpm was back to normal. A few things I notice was cold starts were stronger and the engine was quieter. Slow traffic accelerating and breaking accounting for no loss of rpm and the car felt like new again.
I asked a VW tech about coding the transmission and got some cryptic answers.
I searched and came across this MK4 01M transmission coding but nothing for the 2.8 30 valve V6 engines with tiptronic transmission. An article on coding the Audi A8 transmission was the start of what I needed.
My Transmission 1999 Passat 2.8 30 valve V6 with Tiptronic (128,841 miles)
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 8D0-927-156.LBL
Part No. 8D0-927-156 BR
Component: AG5 01V 2.815V USA 8511
Coding: 00000 (old)
Coding: 00010 (new) sports mode
Shop#: WSC 00000
My transmission coding was 00000. I entered code 00012 and rechecked, but it would not accept this code. I tried 00010 and test drove the car and was pleasantly surprised it has more power with less throttle input. 
At slow speed the shifting is the same as before the coding and flooring the throttle to pass another vehicle gave me redline shifting which was annoying. Full throttle now gives a 4500 rpm shift from 1st to 2nd gear through 5th and no redline. I was surprised at how fast I approached 80 mph with little effort.
Power is always readily available. Down shifting now is a pleasure. Gas mileage has not suffered. I am in sports mode now for two weeks and what a pleasure to always have power.
Thanks to Vortex, Passatworld.com/forum/showthread.php?=118567 and Audipages.com


----------



## mk41.8tbagg (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

whatup i have a 2003 mk4 jetta 1.8t tiptronic with 66,000 the previous owner had a ko4 installed just wondering which one of these codes would help me out the best from light to light to top end on the freeway


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Is this on a MK4 01m tranny? I am curious to give this a try.


----------



## aby (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Hey..I have a 2001 VW Jetta 2.0L 115 hp 4 cycle auto transmission regular gas..I could not find my transmission code...My transmission part number is 01m300032...I would like to know which transmission would fit my car....I can see FTE written on the flywheel...


----------



## howardc64 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Here is what code 00022 does*

I found the discussion on 00022 code and set it to my 01 Golf with 01m transmission at 140k miles. Sorry to resurrect and old thread but I thought I share what I learned from coding the tranny to 00022 code to help others using it to smooth out their 01m shifts.

Shifts are very smooth. I had bumpier shifts in all other codes. Hooking up VCDS-Lite, I can see the smooth shift is a result of torque converter not locking up often by looking at VCDS-Lite's Auto tranny group 007 Torque Converter lock up clutch slip value.


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

this thread is on point. I had a few shift point issues, like all the other automatic owners and after coding to 00011 it seems to have revived my old 01M. kudos old thread, kudos :beer:


----------



## ehv74 (Sep 4, 2014)

*tranny recode to 00022*

Hi Is there overhere anyone who can tell me what this code means? 00022 dsp on or off sport etc?


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

ehv74 said:


> Hi Is there overhere anyone who can tell me what this code means? 00022 dsp on or off sport etc?


DSP is off, in sport mode. The 00012 is the same as 00022 as far as DSP off and in sport mode except others have commented the 00022 has better shifting/easier shifting. I've been in 00012 for quite a few years now and am pleased, I will be trying out the 00022 for my own curiosity 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## ehv74 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks hey  going to replace also the atf cooler to be sure on my mk3 2.0 8v automatic 1996


----------

